# 5dpo implant bleeding possible? - Update BFP!



## lady1985

Hey ladies, been a while since the last time..have been trying to relax bout the whole ttc thing...hmm as if ever goes out of ur mind :haha: OK so today I am CD 23 but on Saturday 5 days ago' tmi sorry I went to the loo for a wee as normal as i wiped i found some brown discharge, but nothing other than that! Just that one time... what do you think some sites say too early for IB and others ppl have their bfp... .help, I've never had spotting mid cycle!:shrug:

UPDATE - Got a :bfp: on 3/1/13!


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe you O early this cycle? Then it would be possible... It could be there if you were checking your cervix, or maybe DH nails were too long.. sorry tmi

It is possible implantation bleeding if you have your dates wrong, and if they are wrong and you O early then you should be able to test soon... GL FX


----------



## lady1985

Hey thanks for the reply. I get you but I don't check cap after ovulation and no BD since ovulation 5 days before, so couldn't b from to much 'poking' lol. I was defo 5 or 6 do from all my signs so don't think I ovulated early, also my cycle is very regular...hmmm


----------



## lady1985

Sorry for spelling,stupid fone!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have endo!! Though from the sounds of it I am not as bad as you... 

As far as dates of O we can show signs for about 3 days of EWCM.... at least I did.... so to know for absolute sure when I think we can be off a day or two. And I have read that we can have implantation 6-12 DPO so maybe that is what it is.. FX


----------



## lady1985

I have endo behind my uterus its not very bad but as we couldn't conceive I was given an injection to get 'reset' so hopefully all is good now, this is month 5 of ttc since then. I had sorry tmi ewcm Fri sat and Sunday then my cp was low again on Tuesday, hence me thinking ov was on Sunday/Monday last wk. Yes I ready implantation can happen 6-12 days so fingers toes and eyes crossed lol cause I never spotted before!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh ok not so bad then.... I had a lap. done in '99 and my intestines were attached to my uterus and other spots had to be removed. I have four monsters now and with each my endo symptoms have lessoned a bit.


----------



## lady1985

Oh wow sounds like you had it worse than me, I only knew from the lap. Do you find it takes a long time to catch? I'm trying for out 1st and it'd seems like forever! I'm all finding I have no sore bbs this month which is weird cause I'm always sore from ov till af, well they say the non norm is a good sign! Fx!


----------



## allforthegirl

After I was told in '99 that I may have trouble getting pregnant I was not preventing anything at the time with the BF. It did take a long time before I actually got pg. I lost the first one (which is ok cause BF was a nightmare), but after him I got pregnant right away with the next BF who turned out to be my first H. Our 2nd happen very easily... like a one shot deal LOL. 3rd not so easily, tried for a few (I think 6 months), then took a break to go to Cuba and got pregnant before we left.... bummer, I wanted to drink!! LOL Then we split, found my soul mate and got pregnant on another oops LOL So I think I am kinda fertile. Hopefully it wont take too long this time .....


----------



## Lady_Bee

I had spotting at 5 DPO... I'm now 7 DPO and actually am still spotting a little, but it seems to be winding down now. I thought it was AF and I just got my dates wrong, but it never turned into a proper period. I haven't even filled a pad. And no cramping. I'm testing on NYE! Hope this is a good sign for us both! I never spot mid cycle either.


----------



## lady1985

Hope for some luck with our screen names both 'lady' lol lady bee! I'm exactly the same as u had the spotting for just a few he's tho, on 5/6 do and I'm due to test at 14 do on NYE! I found the spotting strange,never had it before... oh I'm trying not to get excited, we have been trying nearly 2 years!


----------



## Lady_Bee

Two years is a long time to wait, I have all my fingers crossed for you lady!! It's hard not to get excited isn't it? The disappointment is horrid though when AF comes... I try to be as unexcited as humanly possible during the TWW lol. Doesn't stop me obsessing over every symptom argh.

My spotting stopped today. It turned a peachy brown, really watery, then just ewcm. I now have cramping and weird pinching on both sides! Any more symptoms for you?


----------



## knk2011

i implanted 5dpo - implantation dip on my chart. i never had ib though but doesn't mean you won't! good luck xx


----------



## elena626

I agree with allforthegirl, it is not possible to know exactly when you ovulate (even with temping, you can be 1 - 2 days off). So maybe it was your IB, that would be good news!

As for spotting, I have a question myself. Two days ago (7dpo), I spotted a little EWCM with blood in. 2 hours later it was over. Today, 9dpo again a little blood, but it was a one time spot this time.
Anyone has an idea if that's a good or a bad sign? 9dpo is a little too soon for me (I hope) to begin AF


----------



## allforthegirl

elena626 said:


> I agree with allforthegirl, it is not possible to know exactly when you ovulate (even with temping, you can be 1 - 2 days off). So maybe it was your IB, that would be good news!
> 
> As for spotting, I have a question myself. Two days ago (7dpo), I spotted a little EWCM with blood in. 2 hours later it was over. Today, 9dpo again a little blood, but it was a one time spot this time.
> Anyone has an idea if that's a good or a bad sign? 9dpo is a little too soon for me (I hope) to begin AF

Sounds good to me, why else would you bleed this early? Though you can have a spot of blood at the time of O too. But it sounds promising. Hopefully it works out for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## WantaBelly

I am living proof that implantation does not only occur between 6-12 days. With my 2 year old son I got my BFP at 6-7dpo and had ib around 4-5 dpo. They just list the "norm" everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. My fx'd that you get your proper BFP!


----------



## elena626

> Sounds good to me, why else would you bleed this early? Though you can have a spot of blood at the time of O too. But it sounds promising. Hopefully it works out for you!!

haha I like the sound of that:D
although I'm getting a little worried. My body is giving me mixed signals.
10dpo BFN, but temps went through the roof.
My bbs don't hurt as much as usual, but my nipples feel hard and sometimes tickle.
Also cm went kind of yellow, the light brown kind of yellow (sorry tmi). Starting to worry that AF is on it's way, or is this normal?


----------



## knk2011

elena626 said:


> Sounds good to me, why else would you bleed this early? Though you can have a spot of blood at the time of O too. But it sounds promising. Hopefully it works out for you!!
> 
> haha I like the sound of that:D
> although I'm getting a little worried. My body is giving me mixed signals.
> 10dpo BFN, but temps went through the roof.
> My bbs don't hurt as much as usual, but my nipples feel hard and sometimes tickle.
> Also cm went kind of yellow, the light brown kind of yellow (sorry tmi). Starting to worry that AF is on it's way, or is this normal?Click to expand...

i had yellow cm when i wiped at 7/8dpo
got my bfp 12dpo and implanted 5dpo
if it's unusual for you then its a good thing :)


----------



## lady1985

Lady_Bee said:


> Two years is a long time to wait, I have all my fingers crossed for you lady!! It's hard not to get excited isn't it? The disappointment is horrid though when AF comes... I try to be as unexcited as humanly possible during the TWW lol. Doesn't stop me obsessing over every symptom argh.
> 
> My spotting stopped today. It turned a peachy brown, really watery, then just ewcm. I now have cramping and weird pinching on both sides! Any more symptoms for you?

Wow you spotted for a few days, mine was only 1 wipe. Sounds promising for you. Yes I do obsess a little and so as every one says to relax, I did and didn't come here, but it still didn't happen, so can't be bad, so I'm back lol:haha::haha:

Waiting for af to show tomorrow, you know I find it crazy also that the tww takes like forever and every day I wish it to hurry up the I get to like today and wish I was still on 6dpo cause being so close to starting cd1 makes me sad again... at least at 6dpo I'm full of hope!

Only symptoms is my bbs stopped being sore about 4dpo now today swollen and sore again, well thats weird' I'm always sore from ovu until just before af! Wat bout you? How u doing?


----------



## knk2011

Has anyone tested yet?! Looking forward to seeing you all in the first tri forums :)


----------



## lady1985

elena626 said:


> I agree with allforthegirl, it is not possible to know exactly when you ovulate (even with temping, you can be 1 - 2 days off). So maybe it was your IB, that would be good news!
> 
> As for spotting, I have a question myself. Two days ago (7dpo), I spotted a little EWCM with blood in. 2 hours later it was over. Today, 9dpo again a little blood, but it was a one time spot this time.
> Anyone has an idea if that's a good or a bad sign? 9dpo is a little too soon for me (I hope) to begin AF

Sounds good for IB 7dpo and 9dpo from what I've read, especially if you never get mid cycle spotting, I really questioned mine as I was only 5/6 dpo, although I know was defo to late for ov spotting, which I never get anyhoo. I think a few spots that early with no cramps and no full flow must be a great sign! :thumbup:


----------



## lady1985

WantaBelly said:


> I am living proof that implantation does not only occur between 6-12 days. With my 2 year old son I got my BFP at 6-7dpo and had ib around 4-5 dpo. They just list the "norm" everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. My fx'd that you get your proper BFP!

Wow bfp at 6dpo! That's amazing! And yes I agree we r all different, look at everyone here with their bfp's not 1 woman is the same as another:wacko: xx


----------



## elena626

Actually, I'm not sure mine was at 7dpo, fertilityfriend doesn't know what he wants:p Maybe I O'd 3 days later and the spotting might have been at 4dpo and 6dpo. So now I'm hoping (for you and for me) that 6dpo is not too soon foor IB:D


----------



## knk2011

Go onto www.countdowntopregnancy.com and use the implantation calculator. 
It's not impossible to implant early. I once knew a girl who had a bfp at 4dpo, they just list 7-10dpo because that's the most common.


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> Has anyone tested yet?! Looking forward to seeing you all in the first tri forums :)

Nope not tested yet will buy a test tomorrow as supposed to b out celebrating new year tomorrow, FAX but getting cramps tonight so prob I'm out :cry:

Would love to join you thought would be over the moon :cloud9:

Congrats for you... have an amazing 9 months! Xx


----------



## knk2011

lady1985 said:


> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested yet?! Looking forward to seeing you all in the first tri forums :)
> 
> Nope not tested yet will buy a test tomorrow as supposed to b out celebrating new year tomorrow, FAX but getting cramps tonight so prob I'm out :cry:
> 
> Would love to join you thought would be over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats for you... have an amazing 9 months! XxClick to expand...



Well if you're pregnant, around 4-5 weeks you'll feel strong period like cramps anyway :) there are ladies in first tri now worrying about them, but they're nothing to worry about, it's baby getting comfy and burrowing. I thought I was out because I lost ALL symptoms day before I tested xx


----------



## lady1985

elena626 said:


> Actually, I'm not sure mine was at 7dpo, fertilityfriend doesn't know what he wants:p Maybe I O'd 3 days later and the spotting might have been at 4dpo and 6dpo. So now I'm hoping (for you and for me) that 6dpo is not too soon foor IB:D

Well they say anything 'out of the norm' for you is a good sign:winkwink: 

I don't use any calendars cause I don't temp, I've tried too but then I skip a week then think, oh yes I was supposed to temp for the last few day's! Well my intentions are good:haha:


----------



## Brightstarshi

I got mine at 6dpo ,so yes its poss x


----------



## knk2011

i swear by temping and using opk's, the first time i used both simultaneously, i got my bfp. it took us a year, but soooo worth it - you really need to do it every day and at the same time, so unless you're able to do that, it's pretty wasted.


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested yet?! Looking forward to seeing you all in the first tri forums :)
> 
> Nope not tested yet will buy a test tomorrow as supposed to b out celebrating new year tomorrow, FAX but getting cramps tonight so prob I'm out :cry:
> 
> Would love to join you thought would be over the moon :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats for you... have an amazing 9 months! XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're pregnant, around 4-5 weeks you'll feel strong period like cramps anyway :) there are ladies in first tri now worrying about them, but they're nothing to worry about, it's baby getting comfy and burrowing. I thought I was out because I lost ALL symptoms day before I tested xxClick to expand...

Thats positive to hear, thing is I see many think that could be' signs I don't know wat too think! But I'll believe it could b a very good sign then :hugs:

AF stay away....snuggle in baby if u r there!:coffee:


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> i swear by temping and using opk's, the first time i used both simultaneously, i got my bfp. it took us a year, but soooo worth it - you really need to do it every day and at the same time, so unless you're able to do that, it's pretty wasted.

I used opk October and November and got a good two days smiley's then when it went negative I had scan to see I'd ov'ed and it was all good. My fs said not to bother as my Af is always on track. I check cp and kept on DTD until after it was low and no ewcm. Pffff this shouldn't be so complicated lol:haha:


----------



## knk2011

lady1985 said:


> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> i swear by temping and using opk's, the first time i used both simultaneously, i got my bfp. it took us a year, but soooo worth it - you really need to do it every day and at the same time, so unless you're able to do that, it's pretty wasted.
> 
> I used opk October and November and got a good two days smiley's then when it went negative I had scan to see I'd ov'ed and it was all good. My fs said not to bother as my Af is always on track. I check cp and kept on DTD until after it was low and no ewcm. Pffff this shouldn't be so complicated lol:haha:Click to expand...

I think checking cp is a waste of time, I used to check mine and it changed position about 4 times in one day.


----------



## allforthegirl

You ladies with your :bfp: are giving me hope.... it still seems so strange that it is so hard to get PG if we know this much about the right time. Specially if sperm can live 5-7 days in there. Doesn't make sense to me....


----------



## knk2011

Apparently, you have 20% chance each month, whether you time everything perfect or not. Seems unfair really!!


----------



## elena626

Actually more depressing than this. If you have sex on the right time, you have 20 percent chance. The day before O, it's a smaller chance. The day before that, again smaller chance:( so perfect timing does matter


----------



## lady1985

allforthegirl said:


> You ladies with your :bfp: are giving me hope.... it still seems so strange that it is so hard to get PG if we know this much about the right time. Specially if sperm can live 5-7 days in there. Doesn't make sense to me....

Very true, then again...prob now as we use so much technologies and can seem to function without it the sperm may now need GPS these days, so modern day sperm 2 days :haha::haha:


----------



## knk2011

All the women in mine/OH's family on boxing day were laughing because they were saying male sperms die faster and the female sperm takes longer to get the egg, so they were saying it's a wonder any of us get pregnant at this rate lol


----------



## lady1985

1.45 pm test today cd31!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0620.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 77


----------



## knk2011

Congrats and welcome! :)


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> Congrats and welcome! :)

Really you think its a good positive, never had two lines before..so not really believing it!

I'm stupid though as I did another test different brand 2 hours later and it was negative...

Called my gyn and he said to forget the 2nd test and go for 1st scan on 25/01...so Fx! 

I think I will test again in the am too


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies!

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread?

Congratulations on you BFP's so far! :happydance:

I have read all of this thread - I am 7dpo, I have had creamy white CM for a couple of days and today nothing. When I was checking my cervix in the loo today at first I had nothing, but then when I checked again I had a tiny amount of light pinky discharge on my finger. 

I checked later on and there was nothing. I am wondering whether this could be IB but I am not sure. 2 months ago I had a little pink discharge when I wiped at about 7dpo, I NEVER have pink discharge so I was convinced I was pregnant and I wasn't! :growlmad:

Now I have it again, so maybe it's just a weird coincidence. 

I wonder if I hadn't popped my finger in to check whether I would have noticed it at all? :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

hanibal766 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining this thread?
> 
> Congratulations on you BFP's so far! :happydance:
> 
> I have read all of this thread - I am 7dpo, I have had creamy white CM for a couple of days and today nothing. When I was checking my cervix in the loo today at first I had nothing, but then when I checked again I had a tiny amount of light pinky discharge on my finger.
> 
> I checked later on and there was nothing. I am wondering whether this could be IB but I am not sure. 2 months ago I had a little pink discharge when I wiped at about 7dpo, I NEVER have pink discharge so I was convinced I was pregnant and I wasn't! :growlmad:
> 
> Now I have it again, so maybe it's just a weird coincidence.
> 
> I wonder if I hadn't popped my finger in to check whether I would have noticed it at all? :shrug:

Well my dear that is a good question. as you did have it before, and nothing came from it, I am not sure what that means. But I will XF for you that this one sticks!!


----------



## elena626

it could very well have been IB. Maybe, the previous time, it was IB too, but you had an early miscarriage so you never knew you were pregnant?


----------



## hanibal766

elena626 said:


> it could very well have been IB. Maybe, the previous time, it was IB too, but you had an early miscarriage so you never knew you were pregnant?

Hmmm.. I'm not sure. We have been trying for 3 months, the 1st month was when I had the pinky discharge and no pregnancy, the 2nd month (last month) I had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks (only got my BFP 3 days before that) and now I'm on my 3rd and have had this small amount of pinky discharge again. The month that I got pregnant I had brown discharge on and off until I MC so there may have been something wrong early on. Now, any sign of red or brown makes me worried! If it gets heavier as the days go on then I know AF will be coming, but as I say it was such a small amount I am still hoping for a BFP! :thumbup:

I actually wasn't sure if I would O this month or what would happen (I MC on the 7th Dec and O'd 2 weeks later), so I really don't know what to expect this cycle.

I really hope I get a sticky bean this month! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if it doesn't turn out, I would go to your GP or OB and tell them what is going on, cause from the sounds of it you have had two ealry MC already. if the thrid one does the same then you know something is just not right. GL lovely!!


----------



## knk2011

Personally I think you have nothing to worry about. Depending what dpo you are it could easily be the beginning of af or ovulation bleeding. 


A tiny amount of pink like that does not indicate a miscarriage xxx


----------



## hanibal766

knk2011 said:


> Personally I think you have nothing to worry about. Depending what dpo you are it could easily be the beginning of af or ovulation bleeding.
> 
> 
> A tiny amount of pink like that does not indicate a miscarriage xxx

I'm 7-8dpo and have 6 days before AF is due. I really hope it's not AF showing early and is IB but only time will tell. I hate the TWW! Plus I'm currently watching OBEM which isn't helping! :dohh:

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## KelliGal

Exciting, following!


----------



## lady1985

Good luck all, I will be testing again in the morn' , fingers, toes and eyes crossed for us xx


----------



## jemmy1987

Hi lady1985 how are you I've been following this thread to see how you get on :)


----------



## lady1985

jemmy1987 said:


> Hi lady1985 how are you I've been following this thread to see how you get on :)

Hey thanks! Yes I tested again this morning at 8.30 after running to the pharmacy! See what you think, I see to sets of lines, dh sees them too :happydance::happydance::happydance:

One is a brand calles after10, which I took first thing yesterday and the other is clear blue.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0623.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 50


----------



## jemmy1987

Defo see two sets of lines there :) 
Woooo


----------



## knk2011

It could be IB but then if you've had it before in a month you weren't pregnant I'd be inclined to say it was ovulation bleeding (lucky you, another way for you to confirm you ovulated :)) 


Don't take my word as gospel though. 
It doesn't mean that it isn't IB :)


----------



## lady1985

jemmy1987 said:


> Defo see two sets of lines there :)
> Woooo

thanks! it's wiered though if it was some1 else I would say congrats, but cause it's me I still don't quite believe it :wacko::haha:


----------



## knk2011

Apparently you posted and I didn't see this, congrats and welcome to first tri!! :) x


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> Apparently you posted and I didn't see this, congrats and welcome to first tri!! :) x

Thnks, like I sed I'm still trying to believe it! x


----------



## knk2011

It took me a while, I think I tested every day for about a week and a half! (Not recommended though, there is something called the hook effect, once your hcg levels reach a peak, your test lines will get lighter again. It happened to me and I panicked for no reason lol)


Feel free to ask any questions though :) just drop me a line!! xxxx


----------



## Lady_Bee

Congrats!! :)


----------



## lady1985

Lady_Bee said:


> Congrats!! :)

Thanks!

How you getting along, you had IB too didn't you?


----------



## Lady_Bee

I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)


----------



## lady1985

Lady_Bee said:


> I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)

huh! How did you work out you didn't ovulate?


----------



## Lady_Bee

lady1985 said:


> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)
> 
> huh! How did you work out you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...

I don't know for SURE but... I got my usual mega ovulation pain in my right side, cramping and loads of very clear ewcm the evening of the day the spotting stopped. When I read about pre-O bleeding it said ovulation normally occurs shortly after the bleeding stops. I don't temp (no point, my sleep record is abysmal) so I can never confirm but I just think I must have been wrong the first time... In hindsight the ewcm leading up to my initial "ovulation" wasn't as eggwhitey as the stuff i started getting 2 days before the spotting. I just couldn't believe I was ovulating THAT late. (It was Cd 37!!) :shrug: ohhhhh well.


ETA besides, if I really ovulated when I initially thought I did, I am very late for AF! I don't think I'm pregnant, so I'm just going to test if AF doesn't arrive on the new schedule...


----------



## allforthegirl

Lady_Bee said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)
> 
> huh! How did you work out you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know for SURE but... I got my usual mega ovulation pain in my right side, cramping and loads of very clear ewcm the evening of the day the spotting stopped. When I read about pre-O bleeding it said ovulation normally occurs shortly after the bleeding stops. I don't temp (no point, my sleep record is abysmal) so I can never confirm but I just think I must have been wrong the first time... In hindsight the ewcm leading up to my initial "ovulation" wasn't as eggwhitey as the stuff i started getting 2 days before the spotting. I just couldn't believe I was ovulating THAT late. (It was Cd 37!!) :shrug: ohhhhh well.
> 
> 
> ETA besides, if I really ovulated when I initially thought I did, I am very late for AF! I don't think I'm pregnant, so I'm just going to test if AF doesn't arrive on the new schedule...Click to expand...

OMG it sounds like you may be PG to me :test: It honestly may have been IB.... Maybe you O'd late this cycle.... i would go to the doc to find out if you can get a blood test!! GL :thumbup:


----------



## Lady_Bee

allforthegirl said:


> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)
> 
> huh! How did you work out you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know for SURE but... I got my usual mega ovulation pain in my right side, cramping and loads of very clear ewcm the evening of the day the spotting stopped. When I read about pre-O bleeding it said ovulation normally occurs shortly after the bleeding stops. I don't temp (no point, my sleep record is abysmal) so I can never confirm but I just think I must have been wrong the first time... In hindsight the ewcm leading up to my initial "ovulation" wasn't as eggwhitey as the stuff i started getting 2 days before the spotting. I just couldn't believe I was ovulating THAT late. (It was Cd 37!!) :shrug: ohhhhh well.
> 
> 
> ETA besides, if I really ovulated when I initially thought I did, I am very late for AF! I don't think I'm pregnant, so I'm just going to test if AF doesn't arrive on the new schedule...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG it sounds like you may be PG to me :test: It honestly may have been IB.... Maybe you O'd late this cycle.... i would go to the doc to find out if you can get a blood test!! GL :thumbup:Click to expand...

I seriously don't think I am though! I didn't want to test and risk disappointment as I have no symptoms at all, and I had loads in my last pregnancy. I think I just O'd very very late and estimate I'm about 8 dpo today... So will be testing in 4 days on the 8th I think.:thumbup:


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations!! :wohoo: I got my BFP tooo........ Can't wait to see all you lovely ladies in 1st Tri. I'm gonna hang out here a little longer before I move over ;)


----------



## lady1985

Lady_Bee said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Bee said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in the TWW, it became obvious the day the spotting stopped that it was in fact just ovulation bleeding and I had not ovulated yet! (guess my body geared up to it but didn't? I was so disappointed!)
> 
> huh! How did you work out you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know for SURE but... I got my usual mega ovulation pain in my right side, cramping and loads of very clear ewcm the evening of the day the spotting stopped. When I read about pre-O bleeding it said ovulation normally occurs shortly after the bleeding stops. I don't temp (no point, my sleep record is abysmal) so I can never confirm but I just think I must have been wrong the first time... In hindsight the ewcm leading up to my initial "ovulation" wasn't as eggwhitey as the stuff i started getting 2 days before the spotting. I just couldn't believe I was ovulating THAT late. (It was Cd 37!!) :shrug: ohhhhh well.
> 
> 
> ETA besides, if I really ovulated when I initially thought I did, I am very late for AF! I don't think I'm pregnant, so I'm just going to test if AF doesn't arrive on the new schedule...Click to expand...

Sound confusing for you...your tww is more like 3! Test in a few days and you will know for sure. Don't worry so much about symptoms
i am a major symptom spotter, just can't help myself : ) I had the spotting 5/6 dpo, no sore bbs like usual just missed my period really. Don't forget ever preg is different!Good luck hun sincerely xx


----------



## knk2011

I often visit back here and I'm heading to 2nd tri in a few weeks lol!!

I lost all symptoms before my bfp btw. Every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## lady1985

knk2011 said:


> I often visit back here and I'm heading to 2nd tri in a few weeks lol!!
> 
> I lost all symptoms before my bfp btw. Every pregnancy is different xx

Starting to get some mild cramping last night and this morning, nothing major thou, think it prob normal like you mentioned before. Also was thinking not getting many symptoms, then went over to the docs, when I got there I thought I was gonna throw up for about 2 mins!
Wow 2nd tri nearly for you, you go girl! xx


----------



## knk2011

lady1985 said:


> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> I often visit back here and I'm heading to 2nd tri in a few weeks lol!!
> 
> I lost all symptoms before my bfp btw. Every pregnancy is different xx
> 
> Starting to get some mild cramping last night and this morning, nothing major thou, think it prob normal like you mentioned before. Also was thinking not getting many symptoms, then went over to the docs, when I got there I thought I was gonna throw up for about 2 mins!
> Wow 2nd tri nearly for you, you go girl! xxClick to expand...

Very nearly! Just two more weeks or so!

Yeah the cramping is normal. Week 4-5 the baby is still implanting, that's when I had my strongest cramps and now I get hardly anything. Yeaaaaah the queasiness is a fun symptom....NOT lol. Honestly, revel in the days that you feel fine!! They come few and far between for most of us.


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies

How's everyone doing? 

I still don't have any signs of AF showing up, felt really car sick yesterday and have been really tired. My bb's are also hurting quite a lot and I'm having major trouble sleeping!

I'm going to be testing on the 10th so I'll let you all know what the outcome is! O:)


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing here yet either. Still optimistic!!


----------



## hanibal766

allforthegirl said:


> Nothing here yet either. Still optimistic!!

Ooooh exciting!!! :p

When are you testing?


----------



## allforthegirl

I tested this yesterday and this morning and both were BFN, but it is still early. I am going to wait a day then test on Wed. morning! I am just trying to chill


----------



## hanibal766

allforthegirl said:


> I tested this yesterday and this morning and both were BFN, but it is still early. I am going to wait a day then test on Wed. morning! I am just trying to chill

How many days dpo are you?

I'm a BFN phobe so I'm not going to to test until Thursday (day after AF is due). 
I have just bought 2 FRER's which I'm trying hard to forget that they're in my draw! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

hanibal766 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I tested this yesterday and this morning and both were BFN, but it is still early. I am going to wait a day then test on Wed. morning! I am just trying to chill
> 
> How many days dpo are you?
> 
> I'm a BFN phobe so I'm not going to to test until Thursday (day after AF is due).
> I have just bought 2 FRER's which I'm trying hard to forget that they're in my draw! :haha:Click to expand...

I am now 10DPO, so I will test again on 12DPO. There is nothing wrong with how you are doing it. I wish I had your determination, I wouldn't waist all my money :haha: How far along are you again?


----------



## hanibal766

allforthegirl said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I tested this yesterday and this morning and both were BFN, but it is still early. I am going to wait a day then test on Wed. morning! I am just trying to chill
> 
> How many days dpo are you?
> 
> I'm a BFN phobe so I'm not going to to test until Thursday (day after AF is due).
> I have just bought 2 FRER's which I'm trying hard to forget that they're in my draw! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am now 10DPO, so I will test again on 12DPO. There is nothing wrong with how you are doing it. I wish I had your determination, I wouldn't waist all my money :haha: How far along are you again?Click to expand...

I'm 12 dpo. It's hard for an impatient person like me to be patient! :wacko:


----------



## TXBEAUTY123

Hello all, my husband and I are on our 2nd month of TTC #1 and currently in my 2WW. I am 8-9dpo and immediately 2-3dpo I felt pressure/cramping senstations above uterus and on ovaries. I thought that it was extreamly early for implantation, yet have had slight-moderiate cramping every day, no spotting, slight breast tenderness, little bit of nose bleeding when blow(not too terrible) , gassy and extreme vivid nightmares. I am hopeful yet wont test till 10+ DPO , I don't chart body temp. hopeful this is our month. Do u have to bleed if implantation occurs ?


----------



## allforthegirl

TXBEAUTY123 said:


> Hello all, my husband and I are on our 2nd month of TTC #1 and currently in my 2WW. I am 8-9dpo and immediately 2-3dpo I felt pressure/cramping senstations above uterus and on ovaries. I thought that it was extreamly early for implantation, yet have had slight-moderiate cramping every day, no spotting, slight breast tenderness, little bit of nose bleeding when blow(not too terrible) , gassy and extreme vivid nightmares. I am hopeful yet wont test till 10+ DPO , I don't chart body temp. hopeful this is our month. Do u have to bleed if implantation occurs ?

No you don't need a IB for implantation to occur. I have never had that and I have had four LO's already! So if you don;t get one then you will still be ok!!


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies

As some of you know I posted on this thread about the small amount of pinkey discharge I got at 8dpo.
Well, I just thought I'd update you as some of you may be interested, or others who read this may like to know - so I was very patient and waited to test on day 15dpo and the result is below!! I'm over the moon!!! :happydance:
(and very,very tired!!:sleep: )
It must have been IB at 8dpo after all!!!
 



Attached Files:







test 15dpo.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## allforthegirl

hanibal766 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> As some of you know I posted on this thread about the small amount of pinkey discharge I got at 8dpo.
> Well, I just thought I'd update you as some of you may be interested, or others who read this may like to know - so I was very patient and waited to test on day 15dpo and the result is below!! I'm over the moon!!! :happydance:
> (and very,very tired!!:sleep: )
> It must have been IB at 8dpo after all!!!

Woot woot woot woot!! :wohoo::wohoo: 

:dance: Congrats! :dance:

That is a nice dark line. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## hanibal766

allforthegirl said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> As some of you know I posted on this thread about the small amount of pinkey discharge I got at 8dpo.
> Well, I just thought I'd update you as some of you may be interested, or others who read this may like to know - so I was very patient and waited to test on day 15dpo and the result is below!! I'm over the moon!!! :happydance:
> (and very,very tired!!:sleep: )
> It must have been IB at 8dpo after all!!!
> 
> Woot woot woot woot!! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :dance: Congrats! :dance:
> 
> That is a nice dark line. How many DPO are you now?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm 15dpo - from the test I can see that I would've got a + a few days back but I was determined not to test early! 

I see you also have a :bfp: :happydance:

Yiphee!!!!! Congratulations!! So we're about 2 days apart I think? Wow!


----------



## emmo2

Hi girlies,
I had a drop or so of bright red blood at 5 and 6 dpo, only twice when I wiped, hoping it was ib, waiting patiently to test, good luck guys!
X


----------

